# Gezondheids Magazine > Artikelen van Francois >  Waarom moeilijker afvallen na je veertigste

## FRANCOIS580

Overtollig lichaamsgewicht verliezen als je amper twintig bent is al moeilijk genoeg en voor velen zelfs onmogelijk. Maar wanneer je veertig bent is afvallen nog veel moeilijker. Velen werden met dit fenomeen reeds geconfronteerd, maar naar de oorzaak ervan was het tot voor kort nog altijd raden. 
Wetenschappers zochten de laatste jaren koortsachtig naar de oorzaken waarom gewicht verliezen moeilijker wordt naarmate je leeftijd vordert. Ze kwamen daarbij tot de vaststelling dat een aantal biologische veranderingen die zich met het ouder worden in je lichaam voor doen, aan de basis daarvan liggen. Voedingsdeskundigen zijn nochtans van oordeel dat op je streefgewicht blijven ook op latere leeftijd best mogelijk is. Een gezond gewicht nastreven op je veertigste doe je wél anders dan op je twintigste. Hoe kun je dan op oudere leeftijd je streefgewicht zo dicht mogelijk benaderen en ook behouden?



(Francois580)


Ben je geen twintig maar, en maak je jouw zorgen over je lichaamsgewicht, dan sus je jouw geweten al vlug door te stellen dat niet jij maar je lichaam daarvan de schuldige is. Feit is dat vanaf je veertigste er in je lichaam allerlei biologische processen plaats vinden die mede verantwoordelijk zijn voor deze gang van zaken. Op gewicht komen en blijven, is volgens deze wetenschappers echter best mogelijk, zelfs na je veertigste. Alvallen doe je op je veertigste echter anders dan wanneer je twintig bent.



*Verander je eetgewoonten*


Eerste opmerkelijk resultaat van al deze studies is dat je vanaf je veertigste niet meer moet diëten maar je voedingspatroon grondig omgooien wil je efficiënt en gezond vermageren. Vergeet een of ander dieet, dat helpt in de meeste gevallen toch niet (meer). Het koppige jojo effect is daarvoor verantwoordelijk. Volgens al deze studies is het enigste goeie dieet datgene wat opgesteld werd door een diëtiste. Om ook na je veertigdte je streefgewicht te halen en te behouden is een verandering van je eetgewoonten noodzakelijk.


*Minder caloriën, niet minder eten*

Anders eten en je calorie- inname beperken is zeker niet hetzelfde als minder eten. Wat je wel moet doen is alle calorierijke voeding zonder voedingswaarde zoals ongezonde tussendoortjes, snoepjes, gebak vermijden. Verrvang ook alle ongezonde vetten door gezonde en snelle koolhydraten in wit brood, pasta, deegwaren, rijst, enz. door alle volkorenproducten die hoofdzakelijk trage koolhydraten bevatten en je een langer verzadigd gevoel geven.../...

Lees verder:

http://leefgezonder.blogspot.COM/201...len-na-je.html

----------

